# Home-Server für Neueinsteiger?



## ForellenLord (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, habe ein wenig nach meinen Fragen gegoogelt, aber so richtig wird nirgends beschrieben was/wie und wo für Einsteiger.
Bitte widersprecht mir, wenn ich falsche/sinnlose/irreführende Aussagen treffe 

Der Plan: Home-Server

Ziel/Wünsche:
- Der Server soll 24/7 laufen - dh. im Stromverbrauch nicht unbezahlbar
- Festplatten sollte im Raid 1 laufen - sprich Daten sind save
- Zugriff LAN/WLAN und übers Web mit Benutzername/Passwort (FTP-Server?), (Auch mit Smartphones?)
- Schnelles Gerät / Schneller Zugriff -> Limitierung sollte nur die Bandbreite selbst sein.
- ?Sicherheit? (Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist dieses Thema ein bodenloses Fass, dass sehr viel Fürsorge nach sich zieht - erstmal sekundär bis Grundwissen angehäuft)

Grundsätze:
- Statische IP (Internet per Kabel) - down/upload im Bereich 100.000er Leitung
- Preis bis 1000€ vertretbar - gerne weniger
- Sollten 5 Leute gleichzeitig auf den Server zugreifen, wäre das ein Rekord

1. Hardware

Das ich mir das Gerät selbst zusammenstelle sollte feststehen (Wo bleibt der Spaß?) Habe mir meine PCs schon selbst zusammengebaut, daher Grundwissen zu PC-Architektur vorhanden.

CPU: Da der Server nicht sonderlich viel Rechnen muss schätze ich mal, dass ich mit einer Dual-Core CPU gut bedient bin.
Welche wäre zu empfehlen?

Mainboard: Hörte, dass Gigabyte oder MSI vernünftig sind

Grafik -> onboard

RAM: Wieviel und welcher RAM sind zu verbauen? Hätte mal Standard auf 4GB getippt. Las dass EEC Speicher für Server wichtig ist?

Festplatten: Sata III HDDs for starters 2x 2TB - Möglich System auf einer SSD zu parken, sinnvoll?

Netzteil: Sollte sowas um die 100W brauchen oder?

Kühlung: Angenommen der PC wird 1-2 oder 3 Jahre nicht beachtet/geöffnet/saubergemacht, wäre Luftkühlung aufgrund von Staub ein Problem? Gedanken zu passiver CPU Kühlung / Wasserkühlung (Überdimensioniert, aber leise und effizienter?)
Leise wäre schön. 

Zusätze: Hardware-RAID-Controller benötigt? Wenn ja, gibt es Empfehlungen?

Habe ich was vergessen? Case / Lüfter / Laufwerk sind irrelevant?


2. OS

Ich bekam mit, dass Linux gute Ergebnisse erzielt, sofern man sich damit auskennt. 
Da ich genau null Ahnung von Linux habe, wurde abgeraten, weil die Zeit sich einzuarbeiten ca. 3-6 Monate dauern würde.
Reicht auch normales Betriebsystem?
(Kenntnisse mit Mac/Win vorhanden - Hackintosh Server eine Möglichkeit?)

Da ich mich mit Servern generell nicht auskenne werde ich mir sowieso ein wenig Zeit zur Einarbeitung nehmen müssen.
Ich nahm folgende Stichpunkte vom googeln mit:
Apache - installieren
Passwort freigaben: .htaccess
DynDNS (bei wechselnder IP wichtig - auch bei statischer IP?)


Würde mich wirklich darüber freuen, wenn ihr mir ein wenig Input/Denkanreize geben würdet worauf zu achten ist, in welchem Gebiet fundiertes Wissen erforderlich ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Forelle


----------



## sheel (5. April 2013)

Hi

eine wichtige Info fehlt:
Was soll der Server denn machen?
Lese von FTP und Apache, scheinst dir da aber nicht ganz sicher zu sein?

Sonst bisschen was:



> Zugriff LAN/WLAN und übers Web mit Benutzername/Passwort (FTP-Server?), (Auch mit Smartphones?)


Die Art des Clientgeräte ist komplett egal.
Wenn man mit einem anderen Computer draufkommt
kommt man auch mit Smartphones aus dem selben Netz drauf.
Und zu LAN/WLAN/Internet: Hängt primär davon ab, welche Geräte du wie zusammensteckst.



> Festplatten sollte im Raid 1 laufen - sprich Daten sind save


Regelmäßiges Backup ist auch mit Raid nicht wegzulassen, aus verschiedenen Gründen.



> Las dass EEC Speicher für Server wichtig ist?


Bei "normalen" RAMs treten (mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit) ab und zu mal
Schreib/lesefehler der Daten auf (bedeutet nicht, dass sie dann kaputt sind,
das passiert einfach so im Normalbetrieb).
Je länger man ihn verwendet / je mehr Daten drübergehen desto wahrscheinlicher wird es,
irgendwann mal andere Daten rauszulesen, als man geschrieben hat.
Je nachdem, was das grad für Daten waren geht dann eben mehr oder weniger schief.
Bei ECC-RAMs treten solche Fehler noch um einiges seltener auf.
Sind aber auch teurer.



> Möglich System auf einer SSD zu parken, sinnvoll?


Möglich ja, sinnvoll...



> Ich bekam mit, dass Linux gute Ergebnisse erzielt, sofern man sich damit auskennt.
> Da ich genau null Ahnung von Linux habe, wurde abgeraten, weil die Zeit sich einzuarbeiten ca. 3-6 Monate dauern würde.
> Reicht auch normales Betriebsystem?
> (Kenntnisse mit Mac/Win vorhanden - Hackintosh Server eine Möglichkeit?)


Die Einarbeitungszeit hängt wohl auch davon ab,
wie lang man sich pro Tag damit beschäftigt
und wie weit man rein muss.

Linux ist ein normales Betriebssystem 

Würde auch zu Linux raten.
Und da du dich so oder so einarbeiten musst, gleich eine Serverversion, statt den grafischen.
Andere OS sind möglich, natürlich.



> Apache - installieren


Installieren ist sowohl auf Win als auch auf Linux´(mit Paket (egal wenn unverständlich))
kein Problem. Aber unabhängig vo OS kommen dann die ganzen Einstellungen vom Apache,
das ist um einiges komplizierter.



> Passwort freigaben: .htaccess


Keine Ahnung, was du da genau vorhast...nochmal:
Was soll der Server machen?



> DynDNS (bei wechselnder IP wichtig - auch bei statischer IP?)


Bei stat. IP braucht man das nicht.


----------



## ForellenLord (5. April 2013)

Hallo Sheel, danke für eine Antwort!

Also mein Plan ist es, das System als Backup/externen Speicher zu nutzen für persönlich wichtige Daten.

Eine Webseite oder sonstige Späße soll nicht vorhanden sein. (wenn die Möglichkeit besteht Filme zu streamen würde ich mich nicht ärgern  )

Das System sollte die Möglichkeit haben übers Web ansteuerbar zu sein.

Datenbank für verschiedenen online Nutzern von zuhause aus zu verwalten. 

Ziel: 
- Ausgewählte Personen mit Zugangsdaten können über eine Onlinemaske zugreifen
- Von Zuhause aus kann ich das Gerät wie als eine externe Festplatte benutzen
- Möglichkeit von außen nicht angreifbar zu sein (wie realistisch ist das? Mir ist bewusst, dass immer gute Hacker gibt - es sollte nicht "zu" einfach sein)

-> wenn alle Funktionen davon unterstützt werden: ein NAS soll das Ziel sein

Liebe Grüße

Forelle


----------



## erik s. (8. April 2013)

Hi,

was die Hardware angeht, solltest du denke ich darauf achten, dass die verwendeten Festplatten 24/7-tauglich sind. Das Betriebssystem würde ich dabei auf eine einzelne, kleine Extraplatte installieren. RAID logischerweise über einen Hardware-Controller. Heutzutage sind einige Mainboards bereits mit einem solchen ausgestattet. Die Funktion wäre dann über's BIOS/EFI einzurichten.

Die CPU verbrät am meisten Saft unter Volllast, im Idle nehmen sich die aktuellen Modelle nicht viel, geht man von Intel und AMD aus. Daher wirst du mit einem Pentium DualCore oder Athlon X2 vollkommen hinreichend bedient sein. Alternativ wäre natürlich auch ARM denkbar. Ich nutze z.B. einen RaspberryPi mit angeschlossener USB-HDD als Mediencenter. Die Übertragungsraten im LAN sind natürlich nicht der Hammer (max. 6-8 MByte/s), aber er zieht unter Volllast maximal 3,5 Watt.

Entsprechend würde ich auch zu Linux als OS raten, am besten wie vom Vorredner schon erwähnt in der Server-Variante. Einen Apache brauchst du nicht wirklich. Samba und FTP reichen denke ich für deine Zwecke vollkommen aus. Du müsstest dann lediglich Portweiterleitungen in deinem Heimrouter einrichten, um den Server aus dem Internet erreichen zu können.

Wenn du dann mal ein paar Bauvorschläge gesammelt hast, würde mich interessieren, wie du es am Ende realisiert hast. Also nicht vergessen, wieder hier zu posten 


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## ForellenLord (9. April 2013)

Danke auch dir Erik, werde nachher hier meine Ergebnisse posten 
Muss allerdings noch ein wenig forschen was optimale Hardware angeht.
Und im Softwarebereich betrete ich mehr oder weniger Neuland.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden

grüße

Forelle


----------



## BriXen (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches vorhaben, aber aktuell überhaupt keine Ahnung was die hardware betrifft.
Ich brauche auch einen Rechner der den ganzen Tag läuft, so wenig Strom wie möglich verbraucht und wo windows xp / 7 drauf läuft.

Wie schon erwähnt habe ich momentan überhaupt keine Ahnung welche Hardware ich laufen soll. Diese sollte , wenns geht, auch noch möglichst billig sein 

Festplatte brauch ich nur eine die windows beherbergen kann, Graka eine integrierte Lösung (HD300) oder so reicht aus. Gibts solche Rechner schon vorgefertig oder müsste man sich sowas echt selber zusammen basteln ? 

Wenn einer von Euch n paar Tips oder Links hat zu solchen Rechnern, immer her damit. Ich danke Euch schonmal ...

MfG


----------



## ForellenLord (17. April 2013)

BriXen hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein ähnliches vorhaben, aber aktuell überhaupt keine Ahnung was die hardware betrifft.
> Ich brauche auch einen Rechner der den ganzen Tag läuft, so wenig Strom wie möglich verbraucht und wo windows xp / 7 drauf läuft.
> ...



Hallo BriXen,

deine Anfrage passt zwar nicht so richtig zum Server selber bauen (klang jetzt nicht nach nem Server, oder?)

Daher wärst du zwar besser in nem "billig-wie-möglich"-Thread, aber ich versuchs mal:

Also - wichtig ist: Wofür brauchst du den Rechner? Grundsätzlich können die ganzen Intel-Prozessoren die interne Grafik schaukeln,
daher hast du da freie Wahl (mehr oder weniger)
In der billig Preiskategorie ist der hier ganz zu empfehlen http://www.amazon.de/Intel®-Celeron...366198871&sr=8-2&keywords=Intel+Celeron+G1610

Mainboard je nach Größe aussuchen. Bist mit Asus oder Gigabyte Mainboards immer gut bediehnt.

4 GB Ram reinhauen - kost ja nix

Festplatten um die 1 TB kosten ja auch nix.

Netzteil, schau dir ein Be Quiet aus, die sind ebenfalls preiswert.

Case ebenfalls billig.

Das teuerste ist das Mainboard  (80-100€)

Wie man das Ding zusammen baut, gibts tausende Tutorials bei YouTube etc.

Viel Erfolg

Forelle


----------



## SiRo126 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ForellenLord,

Ist dein Serverprojekt schon fertig oder hast du schon begonnen?
Würde mich interessieren wie du das hinbekommen hast, weil ich mir selbst auch gern so einen Server bauen möchte.

Danke
SiRo126


----------

